# Genestealers and Their Cults (WH40k>D&D)



## Fragsie (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a repost of stuff i worked up on someoneelses thread in the homebrew WoTC forum, I thought it deserved it's own thread. Let me know what you think 

Genestealer Cult

*Genestealer Special Rules*
[sblock=Gene-Fever]Gene-Fever_
This disease, delivered by the attack of a genestealer, slowly and subtly changes its victims, bringing them under the psychic domination of the brood and making them lusty. The offspring of a fully infected victim will be a genestealer hybrid._ 
*Attack:* See genestealer prestrain and genestealer patriarch.
*Endurance:* Improve DC 20 + one-half genestealer’s level, maintain DC 16 + one-half genestealer’s level, worsen DC 15 + one-half genestealer’s level or lower.
__________________
The target is cured. 
<    
*Initial Effect* The target takes a – 4 penalty to attack and damage rolls against genestealers. 
<>    
The target gains vulnerable 5 psychic until cured.    
>
*Final State* The target is driven to reproduce, any offspring will have the genestealer-hybrid template. If the target is within 20 squares of a genestealer Synapse Creature they become dominated.[/deck][/sblock]

[sblock=Biomorphs]Biomorphs
_Note that giving a genestealer a biomorph turns it into an elite monster, in addition to the ability you add, some other changes need to be made. 


 Double the HP + 2x Constitution score
 +2 AC, Fortitude and Reflex
 +2 bonus to saving throws.
 +1 action point.
_
__
*Acid Maw* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Acid*
Ranged 5/10; +(claw attack bonus - 2) vs. Reflex; 1d8 + 5 acid damage, and the target takes 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends).
__
*Feeder Tendrils* (minor; at-will) ✦ *Psionic* (purestrains only)
Melee touch; +(claw attack bonus - 2) vs. Reflex; 1d6 + 5 damage and the purestrain gains combat advantage against the target until the start of its next turn. If there is a Synapse Creature within 5 squares of the purestrain when it hits with this attack, all purestrains within 5 squares gain combat advantage against the target until the start of their next turn.
__
*Flesh Hooks* (Minor; at-will)
+(claw attack bonus - 2) vs. Reflex; 1d8 + 5 damage and the target is grabbed (until escape).
__
*Gene Implantation* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Disease*
Weakened or Dominated target only; +(claw attack bonus -3) vs Fortitude; the target contracts Gene-fever (see above).
__
*Rending Claws* (standard; at-will)
The genestealer makes two claw attacks against the target. if both attacks hit the genestealer deals an extra 5 damage.
__
*Scuttlers* 
If the genestealer moves more that 4 squares it gains concealment. The genestealer ignores difficult terrain.
__
*Toxin sacs* ✦ *Poison*
A sticky poison is excreted onto the genestealers claws. A creature hit by the genestealer's claw takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends). _First Failed Save:_ The target is also weakened. _Second Failed Save:_ The target falls unconcious until the end of the encounter.
[/sblock]


*Purestrain Genestealer*




​ Genestealers are considered to be among the most deadly creatures to fall from the Far Realm, combining high cunning, lightning-fast reactions and movement, with large, extremely sharp claws that can rip through the toughest armour in seconds.

Most insidious is their ability to implant their alien genetic material into other creatures, turning them into virtual slaves which will then breed hybrid-Genestealers, giving rise to the Genestealer Cults that grow in secret within human and other societies.

[sblock=Stat-Block]
 Purestrain Genestealer *Level 10 Lurker*
Medium aberrant humanoid       XP 500
*Initiative* +16   *Senses* Perception +8; darkvision
__________________________
*HP* 70; *Bloodied* 35
*AC* 26; *Fortitude* 22, *Reflex* 22, *Will* 20
__________________________
*Immune* Gene-Fever (see above), Fear
*Speed* 7
__________________________
*Claw* (standard; at-will) (Basic)
+17 vs. AC; 1d10 + 9 damage.
__
*Goring Assault* (standard; recharge 6)
The purestrain makes four claw attacks. If at least two claw attacks hit a single target, the purestrain makes a secondary attack against the same target. 
_Secondary Attack_: +14 vs Fortitude; the target is weakened until the end of the purestrains next turn.
__
*Gene Implantation* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Disease*
Weakened or Dominated target only; +14 vs Fortitude; the target contracts Gene-fever (see above).
__
*Combat advantage*
If the purestrain hits a target that it has combat advantage against, it's _goring assault_ recharges.
__
*Mutable* Over time a purestrain brood can adapt their physiology to make them more deadly opponents. A purestrain may add one of the biomorphs detailed above, a purestrain with a biomorph becomes XP elite.
__________________________
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* Common
*Skills* Stealth +15

*Str* 19 (+9) *Dex* 21 (+10) *Wis* 16 (+8)
*Con* 18 (+9) *Int* 4 (+2) *Cha* 10 (+5) 
[/sblock]

*Genestealer Cults*




* Brood Initiate *

The bulk of any cult is made up of ordinary people caught up in the cult's recruitment. Some are common criminals, naive ruffians, or those with simply nothing else to loose. Like all those within the brood, they have been infected with _gene-fever_, and many have been proud parents to hybrid offspring.

Though they have no real training in military matters, their fanatical zeal and weight of numbers will usually see them through.
[sblock=Stat-Block]
Brood Initiate *Level 6 Minion*
Medium natural humanoid       XP 63
*Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +4
_____________________
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 18; *Fortitude* 18, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 16
_____________________
*Speed* 6
_____________________
*Mace* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Weapon*
+11 vs. AC; 5 damage; see also _brood frenzy_.
__
*Dagger* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Weapon*
Ranged 5/10; +11 vs. AC; 5 damage.
__
*Brood Frenzy* 
The initiate gains a +1 bonus to attack rolls and a +2 bonus to damage rolls if it is within 5 squares of a Synapse creature.
_____________________
*Alignment* Evil *Languages* Common

*Str* 16 (6) *Dex* 14 (5) *Wis* 12 (4)
*Con* 14 (5) *Int* 10 (3) *Cha* 10 (3)
*Equipment* Mace[/sblock]
*Brood Brother*

Cults often infiltrate the trained members of any military forces in the area, as they know in the coming rise to power both their combat skills and access to weapons will be invaluable. These are often members of the local guard, but could also be a part of the kingdoms standing armies or mercenary bands.

Cults often find it difficult to convert large numbers of these forces to the cause, but their actual military training more than makes up for their lack of numbers. They serve a key role in arranging for proper military strategies for the magus, and also alerting the cult of any possible signs that the cult has been discovered.
[sblock=Stat-Block]
Brood Brother *Level 8 Skirmisher*
Medium natural humanoid       XP 350
*Initiative* +9   *Senses* Perception +5
__________________________
*HP* 74; *Bloodied* 37
*AC* 22; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 19, *Will* 19
__________________________
*Speed* 6
__________________________
*Short sword* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Weapon*
+14 vs. AC; 1d6 + 7 damage; see also _brood frenzy_.
__
*Dagger* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Weapon*
Ranged 5/10; +13 vs. AC; 1d4 + 7 damage.
__
*Combat Advantage*
The brood brother deals an extra 2d6 damage against any target it has combat advantage against.
__
*Brood Frenzy*
The cultist gains a +1 bonus to attack rolls and a +2 bonus to damage rolls if it is within 5 squares of a Synapse creature.
__________________________
*Alignment* Evil *Languages* Common
*Skills* Stealth +12
*Str* 16 (7) *Dex* 17 (7) *Wis* 12 (5)
*Con* 14 (6) *Int* 10 (4) *Cha* 10 (4)
*Equipment* short sword[/sblock]

*Genestealer Hierarch*

There is much work involved with leading the revolution, and even the most skilled Magus cannot do everything. Thus cults usually have several able lieutenants to lead cult forces on important actions such as weapon store raids and sabotage missions. Hierarchs are nearly-human looking Hybrids which usually only appear after several generations of the insidious Genestealer reproductive cycle. They do not share any of the Psionic skills of the Magus, but the other gifts from their alien heritage and stronger connection to the hive-mind result in them becoming skilled fighters, ready to lead cult troupes into battle.
[sblock=Stat-Block]
Genestealer Hierarch *Level 9 Soldier* 
Medium aberrant humanoid       XP 400
*Initiative* + 9 *Senses* Perception +6, Low-light vision
__________________________
*HP* 83; *Bloodied* 41
*AC* 25; *Fortitude* 19, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 23
__________________________
*Immune* Gene-Fever, Fear
*Speed* 6
__________________________
*Long sword* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Weapon*
+16 vs. AC; 2d6 + 5 damage, and the target is marked until the end of the hierarch's next turn.
___
*Hive Node* (standard, sustain move; encounter)
The genestealer hierarch is considered a Synapse creature until the end of its next turn.
___
*Brood Frenzy*
The hierarch gains a +1 bonus to attack rolls and a +2 bonus to damage rolls if it is within 5 squares of a Synapse creature, or becomes a synapse creature.
___
*Mutable*
Over time a Hierarch can adapt their physiology to make them more deadly opponents. A hierarch may add the acid maw, scuttlers or poison sacs biomorph detailed above, a hierarch with a biomorph becomes XP elite.
__________________________
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* Common

*Str* 20 (9) *Dex* 12 (5) *Wis* 14 (6)
*Con* 16 (7) *Int* 17 (7) *Cha* 17 (7)
*Equipment* Long sword, light shield
[/sblock]
*Genestealer Magus*




After several generations, the reproductive cycle of the genestealer flows from near bestial hybrid to near human appearing offspring before producing more purestrain genestealers, thus recreating the cycle anew. By their nature genestealers seek out psionically attuned individuals. Within a few generations this results in the emergence of a magus - human looking, but possessing some of the best qualities of the parent breed and his true genestealer heritage.
Totally immersed in the brood's collective mind and possessing some strong psionic abilities, the magus serves as the translator of the patriarch's will to the cult, driving them towards greater levels of power. The magus leads the cult into the spotlight, openly gathering followers and support from the surrounding communities until the cult makes it's final move to take control.
[sblock=Stat-Block]
Genestealer Magus *Level 12 Controller (Leader)*
Medium aberrant humanoid       XP 700
*Initiative* + 7  *Senses* Perception + 8; Low-light vision
__________________________
*HP* 107; *Bloodied* 53
*AC* 26; *Fortitude* 23, *Reflex* 22, *Will* 26
__________________________
*Immune* Gene-Fever, Fear; *Resist* Psychic 5
*Saves:* +5 vs. Charm
*Speed* 6
__________________________
*Warp Blast* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Force, Psychic*
Ranged 10; + 16 vs. Ref; 2d6 + 5 psychic damage and the target is slowed until the start of the magus' next turn.
___
*Quarterstaff* (standard; at-will) (Basic) ✦ *Weapon*
+ 17 vs. AC; 1d8 + 5 damage.
___
*Synapse Creature* (immediate interrupt; at-will)
The magus has vastly expanded synapse networks within their hybrid minds that act as a psionic conduit for the hive mind. This gives the magus greater control over the brood; overriding the cult's lesser members natural instincts for survival. 
If a melee attack would hit the magus, he can make it instead hit a genestealer or brood member that is adjacent to the magus and within reach of the melee attack.
___
*Hypnotic Gaze* (standard, The magus and the target must be able to see each other.; recharge 5, 6) ✦ *Psychic, Charm*
Ranged 10; + 16 vs. Will; 1d6 + 8 psychic damage, and the target is stunned (save ends), if the target fails it's first save it becomes dominated until the end of it's next turn.
___
*Psionic Scream* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Psychic*
Close burst 5; targets enemies; + 14 vs. Will; 2d8 + 5 psychic damage, and the target takes 5 ongoing psychic damage (save ends). The ongoing damage from this power stacks with ongoing damage from psychic screams from other genestealer creatures.
__________________________
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* Common
*Skills* Diplomacy + 15, Bluff + 15

*Str* 16 (9) *Dex* 14 (8) *Wis* 14 (8)
*Con* 17 (9) *Int* 29 (15) *Cha* 18 (10)
*Equipment* Quarterstaff[/sblock]
*Genestealer Broodlord*




A product of the continual evolution of the genestealer race, the broodlord is the consummate melee warrior. Lightning fast and frighteningly strong, its diamond hard claws can rip through powerfully enchanted armour as though it were silk. The broodlord is a vanguard in the cult's forces; swarms led by a broodlord often precede the main cult uprising, infiltrating enemy positions before launching a devastating assault on the elements of the enemy the cult find's most threatening.
[sblock=Stat Block]
Genestealer Broodlord *Level 14 Brute (Leader)*
Large aberrant humanoid       XP 1000
*Initiative* + 14  *Senses* Perception + 13; Darkvision
__________________________
*Fade From Sight* aura 4; The broodlord emits a psionic field that encourages disinterest in casual observers. If the broodlord or any ally within the aura have concealment, they gain a + 5 bonus to stealth.
__________________________
*HP* 155; *Bloodied* 77
*AC* 26; *Fortitude* 29, *Reflex* 27, *Will* 26
__________________________
*Immune* Gene-Fever, Fear  *Resist* Psychic 5
*Speed* 8
__________________________
*Claw (Basic)* (standard; at-will)
+ 17 vs. AC; 3d6 + 6 damage.
___
*Rending Claws* (standard; at-will)
The broodlord makes two claw attacks against the target. if both attacks hit the broodlord deals an extra 5 damage.
___
*Scything Talons* (standard; recharge 4, 5, 6)
Clost burst 1; each enemy in burst; + 15 vs. AC; 4d10 + 6 damage.
___
*Mutable*
Over time a broodlord can adapt their physiology to make them more deadly opponents. A broodlord may add two of the biomorphs detailed above, a broodlord with biomorphs becomes XP elite.
___
*Synapse Creature* (immediate interrupt; at-will)
The broodlord has vastly expanded synapse networks within their alien minds that act as a psionic conduit for the hive mind. This gives the broodlord greater control over the brood; overriding the cult's lesser members natural instincts for survival. If a melee attack would hit the broodlord, he can make it instead hit a genestealer or brood member that is adjacent to the broodlord and within reach of the melee attack.
__________________________
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* Common
*Skills* Intimidate + 17; stealth + 19

*Str* 29 (16) *Dex* 24 (14) *Wis* 22 (13)
*Con* 20 (12) *Int* 6 (5) *Cha* 20 (12)[/sblock]
*Genestealer Patriarch*




Oldest, wisest, most revered of all - the Father of the brood. This ancient genestealer is the progenitor of the cult, guiding them behind the scenes for years on years, his huge alien brain nurturing the hive-mind. Now that the magus has arisen, the Ancient One feels the call of the stars once again and spurs his children to battle. Only the massive clash of claws on flesh can ignite the brood over-mind into shining brilliance, a beacon for guiding the true Masters to the rich feeding ground their servants will prepare for them.
[sblock=Stat Block]
Genestealer Patriarch *Level 16 Solo Controller*
Large aberrant humanoid       XP 7000
*Initiative* + 10  *Senses* Perception + 13; Darkvision
__________________________
*HP* 785; *Bloodied* 392
*AC* 32; *Fortitude* 28, *Reflex* 30, *Will* 30
__________________________
*Immune* Charm; Disease; Fear; *Resist* Psychic 15
*Saving Throws* +5 (Solo)
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 2

__________________________
*Claw (Basic)* (standard; at-will)
Reach 2; + 21 vs. AC; 2d8 + 7 damage.
___
*Warp Torrent (basic)* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Force, Psychic*
Area 2 within 10; + 18 vs. Reflex; 2d8 + 7 psychic damage and the target is immobilised until the start of the patriarchs next turn.
___
*Goring Assault* (standard; at-will)
The patriarch makes four claw attacks. If at least two claw attacks hit a single target, the patriarch makes a secondary attack against the same target. 
_Secondary Attack:_ +20 vs. Fortitude; the target is weakened until the end of the patriarchs next turn.
__
*Gene Implantation* (minor, at-will) ✦ *Disease*
Weakened or Dominated target only; +20 vs. Fortitude; the target contracts Gene-fever (see above).
___
*Hypnotic Gaze* (standard, The patriarch and the target must be able to see each other.; recharge 5, 6) ✦ *Psychic, Charm*
Ranged 10; + 20 vs. Will; 1d8 + 10 psychic damage, and the target is stunned (save ends), if the target fails it's first save it becomes dominated (save ends).
___
*Father of the Hive (synapse creature)* (immediate interrupt; at-will)
The patriarch has vastly expanded synapse networks within its large distorted brain that act as a psionic hub for the hive mind. This gives the patriarch almost total control over the brood; overriding the cult's lesser members natural instincts for survival. If a melee attack would hit the patriarch, he can make it instead hit a genestealer or brood member that is adjacent to the patriarch and within reach of the melee attack. 
All genestealers and brood members are immune to fear and will never flee while in the presence of the patriarch.
___
*Overmind Psionic Scream* (standard; recharge when first bloodied) ✦ *Psychic*
Close burst 5; targets enemies; + 18 vs. Will; 3d10 + 6 psychic damage, and the target takes 5 ongoing psychic damage (save ends), and the target is dazed until the start of the patriarchs next turn. The ongoing damage from this power stacks with ongoing damage from psionic screams from other genestealer creatures.
_Miss:_ The target is dazed until the start of the patriarchs next turn.
___
*Mutable*
Over time a patriarch has adapted their physiology to make them more deadly opponents. A patriarch may add two biomorphs from the list above. Note that the patriarch only gains the new abilities granted by the biomorphs, he does not become an elite.
__________________________
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* Common
*Skills* Intimidate + 18

*Str* 24 (15) *Dex* 14 (10) *Wis* 21 (13)
*Con* 21 (13) *Int* 29 (17) *Cha* 21 (13)[/sblock]


----------



## Chocolate Thief (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Fragsie, I love these and I would like to use some 40K stuff in 4th D&D.  Is there any where this is downloadable as a document please?  Also anyone done Space Marines? (unlikely I know but...)
Thanks.


----------



## Fragsie (Mar 28, 2009)

Chocolate Thief said:


> Hey Fragsie, I love these and I would like to use some 40K stuff in 4th D&D.  Is there any where this is downloadable as a document please?  Also anyone done Space Marines? (unlikely I know but...)
> Thanks.



I haven't as yet, but i'll write up a pdf by monday for you  glad you like them, if you use them could you let me know how it goes?


----------



## Sabathius42 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want to add it in, there was a little bit more to the lifecycle of the genestealer cults.

When a human is infected with geneseed and then reproduces, the number of generations that had gone by determined the result of the offspring.

1st generation:  Mostly indistinguishable from normal humans.
2nd generation:  Slight hybridization, similar to a magus.
3rd generation:  Severe hybridization, similar to a Genestealer Hybrid
4th generation:  Purestrain Genestealers.

Genestealer Cult was my favorite army back in my 2nd edition 40k days.  All hail the priests of the temples of Syrinx.

DS


----------



## Fragsie (Mar 30, 2009)

I've attached a sparkley new PDF to the original post for those that like things to look neat for print-offs 



Sabathius42 said:


> If you want to add it in, there was a little bit more to the lifecycle of the genestealer cults.
> 
> When a human is infected with geneseed and then reproduces, the number of generations that had gone by determined the result of the offspring.
> 
> ...




I was aware of this, but, to be honest, it seemed like a lot of extra work and i was put off the idea  but i think in the end i will have achieved something that echos the genestealer life-cycle; once i've taken the time to write up the hybrid template that is!

1st gen: Brood initiates and brothers
2nd gen: Hierarchs and magi
3rd gen: Hybrid template (can't wait to see what sort of gribbleys come out of applying this to various monsters )
4th gen: Purestrains, broodlords and the patriarch.

Has anyone got comments / criticisms on the balance or effectiveness of the cult? They were my first homebrew monsters, and i haven't had a chance to see them in play yet (my current party is low level).


----------



## Chocolate Thief (Apr 2, 2009)

This is superb, love the pdf thankyou Fragsie.  There is an arcane artefact in my campaign that gives access to other worlds and time frames and I can't wait to see their faces when they land on Macragge, on an Imperial Cruiser, in the Old West or whereever.  Mordan the rogue will love Tyranids, many, many thanks.


----------



## Fragsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Chocolate Thief said:


> This is superb, love the pdf thankyou Fragsie.  There is an arcane artefact in my campaign that gives access to other worlds and time frames and I can't wait to see their faces when they land on Macragge, on an Imperial Cruiser, in the Old West or whereever.  Mordan the rogue will love Tyranids, many, many thanks.




That sounds like a campaign i would want to be a part of! Are you planning on statting out some other, larger tyranid beasties then? 

If you're interested, i've statted out some sci-fi weaponry too. I'm ot overly happy with them yet, but you're free to look New Sci-Fantasy Weapons [PEACH] - Wizards Community


----------



## Chocolate Thief (Apr 3, 2009)

The weapons look good. I was going to try and stat out bolters etc.  I thought about typically higher damage than bows being reflected in, for example 1d8+6 damage for a bolter round.  Haven't really got there yet though.  With leaving so many avenues open for the characters I will pick up one at a time.  Currently the tyranids are waiting in the wings.


----------

